# DVD no se enciende.



## cristina- (Jun 3, 2007)

Hola,

Perdón si molesto preguntando esto aquí pero por si me pudierais ayudar.

Tengo un DVD de salón de menos de 1 año que iba estupendamente. Se quedó encendido (con el botón de ON/OFF apretado dentro) toda la noche y a la mañana siguiente estaba apagado y no funciona ni se enciende. He probado a enchufarlo aen otros sitios y tampoco. Ni una luz ni nada, muerto.

Al abrirlo no se aprecia nada quemado. Supongo que se ha fundido algo y que hay que tirarlo o llevarlo a reparar, pero ya no lo cubre la garantía al haberle roto el precinto de control de no apertura.

¿Alguno sabeis qué puede ser y si tiene fácil reparación doméstica para alguien que no entiende nada de nada de electrónica? (Pero nada de nada)

Muchas gracias y perdón por las molestias.


----------



## natrix (Jun 3, 2007)

A mi me paso lo mismo y resultó ser una soldadura en un puente de la fuente de alimentación cerca del optoacoplador. 
Pueden ser infinidad de cosas.


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 3, 2007)

Hola cristina-

Como bien dice el compañero natrix, puede ser una infinidad de cosas...

Para una falla de ese tipo, te recomiendo que lo lleves a un servicio técnico que tengas cerca de tu casa, debido a que una persona que no maneja algún conocimiento básico de electrónica, puede exponerse a electrocuciones y otros riesgos, ya que estarás expuesta a tensiones de red.

Cabe destacar -que algunas veces- el costo de una reparación puede salir tan caro como comprarse un equipo nuevo, de manera que te recomiendo que evalúes tu caso.

Saludos cordiales...


----------



## cristina- (Jun 3, 2007)

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas! Pero aunque puedan ser un montón de cosas, me gustaría probar alguna a ver si consigo arreglarlo yo, porque ya no tengo garantía (sello roto) y porque me gustaría aprender. Si en una semana no lo he conseguido me compro otro pero no me apetece tirar dinero con la electrónica continuamente, porque todo lo hacen para que dure nada.

Me podríais decir dónde encontrar algún manual genérico por ejemplo donde poder interpretar esto que dice natrix de "una soldadura en un puente de la fuente de alimentación cerca del optoacoplador."

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## rampa (Jun 3, 2007)

cristina- dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas! Pero aunque puedan ser un montón de cosas, me gustaría probar alguna a ver si consigo arreglarlo yo, porque ya no tengo garantía (sello roto) y porque me gustaría aprender. Si en una semana no lo he conseguido me compro otro pero no me apetece tirar dinero con la electrónica continuamente, porque todo lo hacen para que dure nada.
> 
> Me podríais decir dónde encontrar algún manual genérico por ejemplo donde poder interpretar esto que dice natrix de "una soldadura en un puente de la fuente de alimentación cerca del optoacoplador."
> 
> Muchas gracias!!



Como bien dicen los amigos las causas pueden ser muchas por ende hay que empezar desde el principio, si visualmente no hay nada malo, deberias conectar el DVD y empezar a medir las salidas de la fuente que por lo general todas las placas traen impresas las tensiones que debemos medir, las cuales suelen ser +5Volts, +12Volts, -12Volts y -5Volts en algunos casos.
También suele darse que entreguen tensiones como -21 o -27 Volts, para el display fluorescente del panel frontal.

Despues nos contas.

Suerte.


----------



## manueltecno (Jul 18, 2007)

ami me pasa lo mismo tenia un fallo de soldadura y ya se lo arregle y siguen sin funcionar y he mirado las tensiones de salidas y ninguna va
que puede ser??
he mirado el fusible y esta weno


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 18, 2007)

Deberias mirar el primario, ojito con las tensiones, en esta parte no se puede ir con tonterias.

A queda claro, no es peligroso y sabes lo que haces, , asegurarse que el circuito nunca podra tocar el chasis del DVD, eso es facil colocando un carton debajo.

Primero destornillas la fuente y la giras hasta que puedas hacer las medidas comodamente y sin que se pueda girar.


Colocas el tester para medir tensiones continuas , enchufas el aprato y mides sobre el condensador grande deberia marcar 1.4*tension de red, si es de 220V unos 310V.

Evidentemente si te sale cero, solo debes seguir el circuito y ver donde se interrumpe la tension(condensador->rectificador->bobinas supresoras-> enchufe)

Se me olvidava es esencial tener una bombilla normal de 20-60W, sirve para descargar el electrolitico y para ponerla en serie una vez has cambiado el transistor.


----------



## manueltecno (Jul 20, 2007)

no es eeso xq el condensador si teien tension he seguido midiendo acia delante y se supone q el circuito integrado q tiene tiene que mandar una frecuencia al transformador al la bobina grande y eso no lo hace.
he cambiado dos resistencias q entraban en el circuito integrado q etaban qmadas eso abra sido lo q lo ha roto.
no crees?? es un tea1523p
creo q tendre q cambiarselo para probar
dadme vuestra opinion


----------

